# Best age to bring puppy home



## pgr8dnlvr (Aug 7, 2011)

I took my toy home at 8 weeks and regretted it. Would have been much better to do 10-12 weeks. She went hypoglycemic on the 3rd day home and we almost lost her. I'd make sure to have some Nutrical on hand if you bring her home before 12 weeks. 

I'm sure your breeder will know what age has been best for her sending home pups from her lines though?

Either way Congrats and enjoy!

Rebecca


----------



## happybooker1 (Dec 6, 2011)

*I got Remi @ 8 weeks*

He weighed about 1.8 pounds. The breeder did tell me to be sure he stayed hydrated and eating good. She told me to rub Kayro syrup on his gums if he started acting 'shaky' but it never happened. There wasn't ever a problem. He's always been fine.


----------



## miss potter (May 1, 2012)

the normal here is 8 weeks but id say any thign from 8 to 14 weeks is grand


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I like to see 12 weeks for toy breeds. It makes me CRINGE when BYB send puppies out at 6 weeks.


----------



## Leooonie (May 30, 2009)

some research conducted into this has speculated that an appropriate age is between 7 to 12 weeks as between 12 -16 weeks puppy enter a 'fear' stage where they are mor elikely to be frightened by new things, whereas previously they will have been more curious and less eaisly frightened.


----------



## Poodlelvr (Mar 13, 2010)

I have two toys. One I brought home at 9 weeks with many supplies including a tube of Nutrical supplied by the breeder and plenty of instructions. I could have called her at any time for advice and support. If you have found a good breeder, they want what is best for you and the pup. I would trust them. Beau is now seven years old and a great dog. When I decided I had MPS, I went back to the same breeder. Belle was about 4 and a half months old at that time, so she doesn't enter into this discussion. I would just trust a good breeder's judgement.


----------



## starpoodle (Aug 6, 2011)

I brought my female toy home at 9 weeks. She was a little over 2 lbs. and had no adjustment or eating problems. She never developed hypoglycemia. Our biggest issue at the time was her non-stop crying whenever we left the house. My solution was to bring her with me wherever I could in a sherpa carrier. Eventually she outgrew her separation anxiety. 

You must be very excited. Good luck!


----------



## Tink (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks for all of the replies. I haven't decided on travel dates yet.


----------



## wickednag (Nov 30, 2011)

Hazel is a standard... I brought her home at 12 weeks


----------



## sulamk (Nov 5, 2011)

My toy came home at 10weeks with no problems!


----------



## dcyk (Nov 30, 2011)

I brought Mack home at 8/9 weeks. Breeder told me to give him some glucose water daily to prevent sugar shortage. I stopped giving when he was like 5 months and he's still fine till today.


----------



## willows-mum (May 19, 2012)

I'm getting my pup in 6 days when she's just over 7 weeks old, she's a miniature poo though not a toy and she's very well bulit and is somewere along the lines of 3 to 4 pounds I think. she's fully weaned and has been eating and drinking alone for over a week, No more mummy milk. 

I trained in puppy class with the ABC (Animal Behaviour College) and during my training and exams I learnt from them that pups are fully capable of being placed into their new families at 7 weeks plus, and should be fully socialised with as many ppl and fully vaccinated dogs as possible by 12 to 16 weeks as after that they're pretty sure in their ideas from what they've learnt as to likes and dislikes and will have to be retrained other wise after the 16 week mark.

I'm taking my pup to the school with me daily in my arms till shes vaccinated and can walk by herself so she gets full socialisation with kids and adults and gets to see other dogs. 

I believe 7 weeks is old enough for a miniature poo pup, I may wait another week or so for a toy poo, but not much longer is necessary according to the professionals in the Animal Behaviour Colege.


----------

